# Recommend me a weight belt please



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hurt my back last week and don't think it wuda happened if I was wearing a belt so I'm on the look out for a gooden but don't know what's good and what's not.

Dont wanna spend more than 40 quid... I think that's reasonable

any suggestions peeps ?

cheers


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/index.php?page=0&act=viewCat&catId=85&sortOrder=price+ASC

ive got the £60 double pronged one, used it for over 2 years now so worth it


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Hurt my back last week and don't think it wuda happened if I was wearing a belt so I'm on the look out for a gooden but don't know what's good and what's not.
> 
> Dont wanna spend more than 40 quid... I think that's reasonable
> 
> ...


I recommend you check your PMs


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> I recommend you check your PMs


I suggest you check yours


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Powerlifting-Lever-Buckle-Belt-13mm-strongman-NEW-/330508837422


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Powerlifting-Lever-Buckle-Belt-13mm-strongman-NEW-/330508837422


Do you use this belt mate?

How do you find it supports your back?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I would say strength shop is your best bet, some real heavy duty belts and other stuff there mate

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts.html


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Do you use this belt mate?
> 
> How do you find it supports your back?


got the exact one mate.

great belt IME

excellent support


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thanks lads thats all I need


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

why dont u try....

...oh

...too late


----------

